# Need information on capacitors



## LiLBeLLBHeLL (4 mo ago)

Hello I'm Craig and I would like if possible alil information as to which capacitors I would need on a black max 60 gal. With a 5 hp motor. It was giving to me and looks as if it's in good working order, only it didn't have either of the capacitors and I have lil to no experience with capacitors, except how to discharge them. Which as a first timer sorta spooked me to say the least. On the label all numbers are worn completely off so I can't go by it. It is just the simple run of the mill 60 gallon tank and 5 hp motor. Any information would be better than no information (about the capacitors that is) and maybe the wiring on where which capacitors goes where. Thank you and GOOD DAY!!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

LiLBHeLL,

Black Max is a Sanborne product, see this video:






Sanborn Air Compressor Parts


Repair your Sanborn air compressor easily. We have Sanborn air compressor parts, popular repair tips and schematics as well.




mastertoolrepair.com





That being said, what electric motor the compressor came with is another question. Baldor in the best case, look up the model number on the motor, compressor model number is less important with your problem. With the caps disconnected, use a volt meter and test the windings to see if it is even worth trying to fix this motor. If you can't do that I would consider buying another replacement motor (cost is at least $200). This repair depends on your ability to do the mechanical/electrical stuff. If not, get someone to help you and if that is not an option for you, I would sell this compressor for a $100 bucks or so and move on. This is a high CFM light duty compressor, do you need that much CFM output to do major bodywork on cars? paint whole vehicles? If you are filling tires, a compressor for $100 new might be for you. Is this single stage? two stage? without any pictures, tags or model numbers, it's hard to guess....

Stephen


----------



## LiLBeLLBHeLL (4 mo ago)

*this is the label that's on the motor, but it doesn't tell me much really. I'm sure I should understand this if I'm using it and I do mostly everything else. I just can't say the same about compressors.*


----------



## LiLBeLLBHeLL (4 mo ago)

*and the tank of course. The shinning label to the left underneath the pump itself has warn completely off. I would think the lable in the first picture would be the only one of importance, again I can't say really if I have very little knowledge of compressors, it's just a common sence guess.*


----------



## LiLBeLLBHeLL (4 mo ago)

LiLBeLLBHeLL said:


> View attachment 12668
> *this is the label that's on the motor, but it doesn't tell me much really. I'm sure I should understand this if I'm using it and I do mostly everything else. I just can't say the same about compressors.*





LiLBeLLBHeLL said:


> View attachment 12669
> *and the tank of course. The shinning label to the left underneath the pump itself has warn completely off. I would think the lable in the first picture would be the only one of importance, again I can't say really if I have very little knowledge of compressors, it's just a common sence guess.*





LiLBeLLBHeLL said:


> View attachment 12668
> *this is the label that's on the motor, but it doesn't tell me much really. I'm sure I should understand this if I'm using it and I do mostly everything else. I just can't say the same about compressors.*





stevon said:


> LiLBHeLL,
> 
> Black Max is a Sanborne product, see this video:
> 
> ...


I've already decided to do that instead. It'd just be alot easier than sitting around waiting. I mean I've got several just laying around from on things that didn't even involve a capacitor and are strong enough I believe to run the pump. If not I'll just weld a hand crank to it and sweet talk the wife into tuning it until the tank fills up.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

LiLBeLLBHeLL,

Yeah your picture has a lot of good information. First of all this is not a 5HP motor which requires at least 22 Full Load Amps or FLA. Second it is a single stage compressor that can run up to about 135 PSI, the tank plate will say something like 150 working PSI. You have a Century "spl" HP or 3 HP actual output. You can find the replacement capacitors for that motor fairly easy., and you could fix it if your handy and the motor windings and start clutch are OK. I'm lazy and impatient and would rather than fix the old motor, would recommend you buy a replacement 15 FLA or more 3450rpm motor same shaft size 5/8" CCW rotation and re use the original pulley on the old motor. something like :

https://www.amazon.com/Compressor-E...ocphy=9031326&hvtargid=pla-491804990809&psc=1 

Don't buy the Harbor freight so called "3HP" motor it runs at 12 FLA , only puts out 2 actual HP at best then overheats fast! Don't ask me how I know, lol

Stephen




LiLBeLLBHeLL said:


> View attachment 12669
> *and the tank of course. The shinning label to the left underneath the pump itself has warn completely off. I would think the lable in the first picture would be the only one of importance, again I can't say really if I have very little knowledge of compressors, it's just a common sence guess.*


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

LiLBeLLBHeLL, 

About using your other motors lying around.
Are they 240 volt? 
do they run at 12FLA or more at 240 volt ?
do they have a 5/8 shaft to use your old pulley?
do they turn CCW ? 
If you use lets say a 1HP motor you would have to change the pulley size to one third the size pulley the compressor came with which is impossible. A belt won't work on a pulley that small and they don't sell them anyways for obvious reasons. Pump RPM will be too low and lubrication would suffer. It's not worth trying to engineer a smaller HP motor IMO. Larger HP maybe but not smaller. Have played a lot with compressors over the years, sort of a hobby for me.

Stephen


----------

